# Cabinet Scraper: Push or Pull?



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Well, after borrowing an old No 80 from CharlesA for a while, I realized this was a tool I couldn't live without, so I recently purchased the Lee Valley cabinet scraper. I love this thing something fierce.

What I was interested in, for those who use them, do you use push or pull cuts with these? I find most people suggesting to use push cuts, but I've always pulled. This may have something to do with the fact that my workbench is my 4×8 assembly table and sits rather high, and I'm typically reaching across the short dimension to scrape glue-up's, etc. The motion feels more natural, whereas pushing at that height gets me mixed results with more chatter.

Just curious, anyone else out there bucking the trend and using them this way?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I usually pull but you can use it either way. Whatever is comfortable..


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Same here. I push or pull to give different muscle groups a break. Either way works just fine.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Depends on the work. I use scrapers both ways but there is usually one or the other that works better in.each situation.


----------



## GraceAndDrew (Oct 20, 2017)

I push it with a slight, forward-leaning angle; I believe pushing is the technically correct way. But, you're right, I have seen it done both ways.

Mark


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Huh, interesting. I'm seeing a lot more folks on here talking about using pull cuts than I've seen demonstrating the tool in videos. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Personally I find it works better for me to push. Unlike a plane, where you don't need much downward pressure, I find a cabinet scraper works best with some downward pressure, which is easier for me when pushing than pulling. But do whatever works best for you.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I pull. Seems to have more control for me. Really like the scraper. For certain things, it can't be beat!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

On a push stroke, your thumbs can exert a more controlled pressure to the scraper IMO.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting. I found this pdf of instructions that came with the Stanley 80: 
http://tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stanmisc/80man.pdf

"The Cabinet Scraper is usually pushed but it can be pulled".


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> Interesting. I found this pdf of instructions that came with the Stanley 80:
> http://tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stanmisc/80man.pdf
> 
> "The Cabinet Scraper is usually pushed but it can be pulled".
> ...


Yup, similar thing was printed in my manual. I was just kinda curious as to what everyone here did.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think I push it more often but do both.

I also pull Bailey style planes sometimes.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I go fifty-fifty based on the work piece. Push and pull seem to work equally well, and they're both useful depending on the orientation and size of the work piece.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I push it, but with slightly more pressure on my right hand. In this way, the scraper curves slightly and before I know it, it's reversed and I'm pulling it.

Nah, not really. I prefer to pull, but depending on the grain I'll switch directions. It's easier to swap the scraper around than reversing the board.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I may have given you the wrong information. I thought you were talking about the flat hand scraper that has cutting edges on 4 sides, not he plane scraper.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

From the sounds of the answers I think several of us were referring to card scrapers although I use my #80 clone both ways too.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I prefer to pull my #80 scraper. Feels more controlled, especially for final, light cuts. Ive demo'd the LV version a few times at shows and dont like the hand position vs the sole near as much as a #80. My experience is that with a sharp blade and proper set little down force is required.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I was talking about a #80, not a card scraper. I agree that you don't need a tremendous amount of downward pressure, so it's equally easy to push and pull.


----------

